# Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oct



## zag (11 Jul 2006)

Surprise, surprise, the only tickets left for this Leonard Cohen tribute concert in the Point in October are the full price (€70) ones despite the fact they only went on sale a few days ago.

I started a bit of research on the web to see where else in Europe the concert was going to be on, but I can't find it.  I know this production has been staged before and no doubt will be staged again but I can't find any central source of info on it.  Does anyone know where else it is going to be on ?

I got sick and tired of playing the Ticketmaster game when the tickets for Bruce Springsteen here sold out within something stupid like 2 minutes at full price, yet you could still buy tickets for his Paris concert after a few days and at just over *half* the price of the Irish tickets . . . and you could buy sets of 4 tickets beside each other on ebay within a few minutes despite the fact that Ticketmaster was only selling them in batches of a maximum of 2.

I would now prefer to go see an act somewhere else, and tie it in with a weekend break than pay the silly money that Ticketmaster (& artists) charge here.  The article in the paper the other day regarding the extra cost of the ferry over here (for the rigs) made me laugh - it might be expensive, but hardly that much.

Anyways, rant over, anyone know where else this concert is on ?

z


----------



## Humpback (11 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*



			
				zag said:
			
		

> The article in the paper the other day regarding the extra cost of the ferry over here (for the rigs) made me laugh - it might be expensive, but hardly that much.


 
Have you tried booking a ferry recently? Was looking for car + 2 adults from anywhere in Ireland to Wales, and it was over €300 return, at the crazy ferry times (arriving in Wales round midnight, leaving 02.45am). 

And funnily enough, both Stena and Irish Ferries were within a few euros of each other.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*



			
				zag said:
			
		

> Surprise, surprise, the only tickets left for this Leonard Cohen tribute concert in the Point in October are the full price (€70) ones despite the fact they only went on sale a few days ago.
> 
> ...
> 
> I would now prefer to go see an act somewhere else, and tie it in with a weekend break than pay the silly money that Ticketmaster (& artists) charge here.


 [broken link removed]

AU$140 =~ €87
AU$118 =~ €70
AU$78 =~ €46

[broken link removed]

€70.00
€60.00
€49.25
€39.50


----------



## zag (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*

I would be prepared to pay that money for a performance in the Sydney Opera House.  The Point may be good, but it was designed as a . . . well . . . a warehouse so the layout isn't exactly ideal.  The Opera House was designed with a little more thougth for the audience experience.

Still wondering if any knows of any future plans for this performance ?

z


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*

It seems amazingly hard to track down details, all right — Googling (even with "+2006" added to the search thread) leads mostly to web pages detailing the previous runs.

zag, I fully agree with you about the prices (and the infuriating Ticketmaster surcharges), but I'll happily fork out €70 for that line-up. Think of it as €10 for Lou Reed, €10 for Nick Cave, €10 for Tom Waits, etc., etc....


----------



## zag (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*

That's a good point Dr M - I'll run it through the value-o-meter and reconsider.  It looks like this is a very occasional performance so there may well not be any other European performances this year.  I have only been able to track down a few past references to it - there was a performance in Brighton, Sydney, New York & London over the last 3 or 4 years.

The good news is that Leonard Cohen: I'm Your Man which is a filmed version of the performance in Sydney is due for release any time now.

z


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*



			
				zag said:
			
		

> I would be prepared to pay that money for a performance in the Sydney Opera House.  The Point may be good, but it was designed as a . . . well . . . a warehouse so the layout isn't exactly ideal.  The Opera House was designed with a little more thougth for the audience experience.
> 
> Still wondering if any knows of any future plans for this performance ?
> 
> z


 Even though the lineup was significantly different?


> *Musicians * Rob Burger, Charlie Burnham, Don Falzone, Smokey Hormel, Briggan Krauss, Maxim Moston, Joan Wasser, Kenny Wollesen
> 
> *With* Nick Cave, Jarvis Cocker, The Handsome Family, Kate and Anna McGarrigle, Beth Orton, Linda Thompson, Teddy Thompson, Martha Wainwright and Rufus Wainwright. Special Guests Perla Batalla and Julie Christensen.


What performer:venue ratio does your value-o-meter use?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty"*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> What performer:venue ratio does your value-o-meter use?


...bearing in mind that that you won't get much more than three chord changes for your €10, in the case of Lou Reed!


----------



## Kiddo (12 Jul 2006)

As far as I can gather the bigger gigs "sell out" within minutes/hours on Ticketmaster but Ticketmaster release small batchs of tickets on a regular basis for most of these sell outs. My guess is some batchs are made up of tickets bought in the original release that the credit card company have rejected or say only 2 per person but people have gone back in an bought more with the same credit card. I also think that Ticketmaster hold back tickets until a few days before the gig to counter the touts. 

This theory has worked for me on two occassions recently..for the "sold out in 5 minutes" George Michael gigs and also for Oxegen. I just checked every time I was online and eventually came up trumps.


----------



## zag (14 Jul 2006)

Kiddo - I checked back again yesterday and today. Yesterday the tickets which were available were getting less and less interesting - from reserved seating upstairs at the back and at the sides to unreserved seating at a 45 degree angle to the stage for €70 each.

Today I see a new date has been added - they are playing on the Wednesday also. Guess what - all the cheap tickets for that one are gone too. 

I bet the ads will continue on the radio advertising tickets from €39 *including* booking fee when the only ones available now are €70 *excluding* booking fee. I wonder if there is a case for false advertising since as of now (within a short period of going on sale) there are no tickets available at the price they are advising ?

Anyway, I'm now waiting for the movie to come out.

z


----------



## bleary (14 Jul 2006)

there were 60 quid tickets for sale on the saturday morning after but gone when i booked an hour later .
Leonards 'partner' is also touring in spain @ the mo 

http://www.leonardcohenfiles.com/latest.html

Anjani will perform this coming July in Spain. The tour is called "Acordes con Leonard Cohen" ("Chords with Leonard Cohen").

July 20 at Festival Porta Ferrada, Sant Feliu de Guixols (Girona) 
July 21 at Festival de Música de Jimena de la Frontera, (Cadiz ) 
July 22 at Festival Espirelia, (Lorca) 
July 24 in Tenerife, Canary Island - Tenerife Auditorium


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*



> the only ones available now are €70 *excluding* booking fee.


 That's odd given what's stated [broken link removed]:


> Tickets €39.50 / €49.25 / €60.00 / €70.00* including booking fee* from Ticketmaster outlets nationwide from July 7th.





> I wonder if there is a case for false advertising since as of now (within a short period of going on sale) there are no tickets available at the price they are advising ?


 You could try complaining to the ASAI if you think that you have a legitimate complaint.


----------



## zag (14 Jul 2006)

Clubman - it is odd.

z


----------



## zag (4 Sep 2006)

Update - just bought tickets direct from Theatre Festival.  I revisited the Ticketmaster site every so often and while there were tickets on sale alright, they were always on the edges.  Theatre Festival had tickets available in the middle of the seating (right in front of the stage) and not far back.  They said there were only a few left.  In the end I reckoned I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to see all these performers together - it sounds like a very impressive line-up.

z


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*

So what was the price in the end buying direct versus from _Ticketmaster_?


----------



## zag (4 Sep 2006)

Saved about €8 or 5% in total by going through the Theatre Festival box office . . . and got a good choice of seats.

z


----------



## zag (5 Oct 2006)

Saw the concert last night - well, well worth the money.

I'm afraid Nick Cave wasn't worth the €10 suggested by Dr M below - he had a very odd stage presence and had to keep returning to check the lyrics for the songs he sang, but the rest of the crew were very good.  Lou Reed took a while to warm up, but once he got going he was great.  The best performances were the oldies like So Long Marianne and Bird on a Wire which were really sung from the heart.

Tom Waits wasn't there, and neither was Louden Wainright, but the rest of the crew were excellent.

If you are going tonight, bear in mind that it won't finish till after midnight.  A lot of people (including me) had to leave early as the time wore on.  It was a real pity that I had to leave as the second half was by far the best.

z


----------



## Conan (6 Oct 2006)

I'm not sure which had me more depressed on Wed:

The price of the tickets, or
The show.
I was never into Leonard Cohen and now I know why. It was terribly depressing and as for the performers, well their only interaction with the audience was to say "hello". 
I felt I needed counselling by the end.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*



Conan said:


> I felt I needed counselling by the end.


----------



## liteweight (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*



			
				conan said:
			
		

> I was never into Leonard Cohen and now I know why. It was terribly depressing and as for the performers, well their only interaction with the audience was to say "hello".
> I felt I needed counselling by the end.



Good old Leonard.......he's the man!! The point is that he makes you think!!

My eldest daughter used to think she'd lose her reason if she was forced to listen to any more Leonard Cohen. When she started in UCD, her first lecture in sociology was on the class system......the lecturer kept giving Leonard as examples!!

"Old black Joe's still picking cotton for your ribbons and bows....everybody know!!"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*

Hi Conan

If you were never into Leonard Cohen and the price depressed you, why did you go? 

I thought it was a great concert but then I am biased - I have always liked Leonard Cohen and I thought that €65 for tickets towards the front was great value. And thanks to Zag I paid only €2 ticket charge to the Theatre Festival.

They were great performers - Lou Reed, Jarvis Cocker and Antony? Any one of them was worth the €65. 

But it was a bit annoying that they were not introduced - I kept having to ask  people around me who the performers were. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Tickets for "Came so far for beauty" Leonard Cohen tribute concert at Point in Oc*



Brendan said:


> But it was a bit annoying that they were not introduced - I kept having to ask  people around me who the performers were.


Are you the type of person who asks what's going on in the cinema too?


----------



## gearoidmm (8 Oct 2006)

Agree with Brendan, thought it was brilliant.  Wasn't aware of Antony before but I'm off to buy his album as soon as my broadband is back.  Thought that Beth Orton's version of Marianne was amazing.


----------

